#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Посоветуйте видео курс по цигун

## Чагна Дордже

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хороший видео курс по цигун, можно тайцзи. Комментарии желательно, чтобы были на русском или английском.

----------


## Юй Кан

Листнул Гуглом (казань ушу) -- в Казани, похоже, есть куда обратиться с этими вопросами в реале.
Для справки (по личному опыту): заниматься Тайцзи самостоятельно, с нуля, -- бессмысленная трата времени и неизбежные разочарования. Там же столько мелочей и нюансов, на которых всё строится... Потому -- хотя бы первые несколько лет -- обязательно нужен инструктор. Начиная просто с разминки. : )

----------

Аньезка (06.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Чжун Юань Цигун http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=510131
Все на русском.

----------


## Anthony

Посмотрите видео Сюи Минтана

----------


## Чагна Дордже

В Казани действительно есть куда в реале сходить. Мне видеокурс нужен для того, чтобы понять для начала что же такое ушу и с чем его едят.

----------


## Zosia

Здравствуйте, вот здесь есть хорошие видеозаписи по тайцзы и цигун, можно посмотреть он-лайн или скачать.
http://woodash.ru/?cat=13

----------


## Georgiy

> Чжун Юань Цигун http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=510131
> Все на русском.


Официальный сайт этой школы, есть форум. Информационный сайт этой школы.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> В Казани действительно есть куда в реале сходить. Мне видеокурс нужен для того, чтобы понять для начала что же такое ушу и с чем его едят.


для этого намного лучше сходить))))))) и попробовать. Это тело понимает, не глаза и не уши.
Ну одно дело - смотреть порнофильм, и другое - заниматься сексом. Несопоставимо.

----------

